# leg injury?



## elf run1 (Sep 22, 2009)

theres somthing wrong with two mantids of mine they are chinease mantids and one one of there claws the leg thing they use to walk broke off it happend to 2 females but only one leg and it dosnt really bother them i guess know anything about or anything i should do? (oh ....forgive me i do not know the anatamy of a mantis) &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm thinking your talking about the tarsi on he front claws? Well either way, if they broke off there is nothing you can do. If they are not adults yet, they may be able to regrow them within a few more moults.


----------



## elf run1 (Sep 22, 2009)

well she is a adult lol eh it wont effect anything though right?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

long as she can eat, or u feed her by hand!


----------

